# FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE Ethernet Connection (13) I219-LM not detected



## vikashb (Jan 24, 2022)

Hi,
I have a Dell Latitude 5520,
I installed net/intel-em-kmod , net/intel-xl-kmod and net/intel-ixl-kmod
The NIC is not detected, pciconf shows:

```
none9@pci0:0:31:6:    class=0x020000 rev=0x20 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x15fb subvendor=0x1028 subdevice=0x0a21
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Ethernet Connection (13) I219-LM'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```

Any ideas?


----------



## VladiBG (Jan 24, 2022)

After you install net/intel-em-kmod load the kmod driver with:
`kldload if_em_updated`

If it's working correctly then make it permanent by adding `if_em_updated_load="YES"` to your /boot/loader.conf and reboot the machine.


----------



## vikashb (Jan 27, 2022)

Hi ValidiBG

I have the line in /boot/loader.conf,

```
% tail -1 /boot/loader.conf
if_em_updated_load="YES"
after a reboot:
% kldstat | grep em
 5    1 0xffffffff821eb000    69830 if_em_updated.ko

% ifconfig em0
ifconfig: interface em0 does not exist

% pciconf -vl
none9@pci0:0:31:6:    class=0x020000 rev=0x20 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x15fb subvendor=0x1028 subdevice=0x0a21
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Ethernet Connection (13) I219-LM'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet

root@l5520:~ # /etc/rc.d/netif  start em0
ifconfig: interface em0 does not exist
Starting Network: em0.
ifconfig: interface em0 does not exist
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2022)

It looks like you have some variant of that card that's not recognized. The IDs are different compared to the output from this thread: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/em0-i219-lm-wont-run-1000t.72170/

Did you reboot or simply loaded the kernel module after the system had already booted?


----------



## covacat (Jan 27, 2022)

it seems present in 13-STABLE








						freebsd-src/e1000_hw.h at stable/13 · freebsd/freebsd-src
					

FreeBSD src tree (read-only mirror). Contribute to freebsd/freebsd-src development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				



try too boot a 13-STABLE snapshot minimal image and see if it works


----------



## vikashb (Jan 27, 2022)

SirDice said:


> It looks like you have some variant of that card that's not recognized. The IDs are different compared to the output from this thread: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/em0-i219-lm-wont-run-1000t.72170/
> 
> Did you reboot or simply loaded the kernel module after the system had already booted?


I rebooted after installing the module


----------



## vikashb (Jan 27, 2022)

covacat said:


> it seems present in 13-STABLE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, 13-STABLE works


----------

